# Embarc Faq/guide/article - update or modify the old intrawest one?



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2022)

found this older page from 2013 and converted it to at least a modern format, im sure some of the information probably carried over to the Embarc rebranding, but perhaps not!

how much of this is valid, and how much is utterly useless if we were to create a new article/guide for Embarc today?









						Information and Guide to the Club Intrawest Vacation Timeshare Point System for Timeshare Owners
					

Information and Overview of the Club Intrawest Vacation Timeshare Point System



					tug2.net


----------



## WBP (Jun 27, 2022)

Brian, I think your idea is a great one. I remember that, now, very dated Guide.

However, Embarc is, as you know well, Hilton Grand Vacations.

What has not surfaced, is how HGV will govern once Embarc Resorts. In my opinion, it would be ideal for HGV to throw the former Embarc Board of Directors in the garbage, and start all over again. Just about anything would be better than the last seated Embarc Board of Directors.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 27, 2022)

WBP said:


> Brian, I think your idea is a great one. I remember that, now, very dated Guide.
> 
> However, Embarc is, as you know well, Hilton Grand Vacations.
> 
> What has not surfaced, is how HGV will govern once Embarc Resorts. In my opinion, it would be ideal for HGV to throw the former Embarc Board of Directors in the garbage, and start all over again. Just about anything would be better than the last seated Embarc Board of Directors.



Interesting. We’re they put in place by Diamond?


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 27, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Interesting. We’re they put in place by Diamond?



Three of the five directors are Diamond employees. I doubt HGV will change that.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2022)

At this time there is so much that is unknown about Embarc and what will happen with Hilton that I think the best idea is do nothing with the FAQ until HGVC announces what will happen to Embarc.

RE the FAQ
All of the info about exchanging is totally useless.  BUT with HGVC coming that should be clearer soon.
I have no idea what is going on with the cost of Embarc points both resale and retail.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2022)

nuwermj said:


> Three of the five directors are Diamond employees. I doubt HGV will change that.


Points owned by the developer are weighted about about 10 times more than regular member points, so even with most points owned by regular people the developer has a huge say in elections.   Three directors where just re-elected no idea their back round


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2022)

DanZale2000 said:


> * Posted in 2015*
> According to member posts on Facebook, "There are 4.3 million Club Intrawest points in total, Intrawest ULC owned 162,000 at the end of 2014. Those points give Intrawest 162,000 votes for the Board, Intrawest gets 1 vote per point. Members owned 4.1 million points, giving members 276,000 votes, members get 1 vote per 15 points."
> 
> "That means that we would need somewhere above 60% of the membership to vote to equal the voting power of Intrawest."
> ...


So my last post was wrong developer points aren't weighted 10 /1 but 15/1.  AND members with a developer loan get no votes.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> So my last post was wrong developer points aren't weighted 10 /1 but 15/1.  AND members with a developer loan get no votes.


Not quite right yet...Members who are in default don't get a vote. Those with a loan do


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

Embarc (which will be in HGVC, not HGV) has yet to go through the same process as Diamond for the resorts in "Hilton Vacation Club" in order to allow members to participate in HGV Max - ie: realigning points values and other aspects so they are in common with other Hilton properties, to allow trades.
Rebranding starts this fall however I don't believe the rest of what needs to be done will be ready to implement until later. So for now, status quo and when changes are ready to be launched a big announcement. Note that due to the Master Declaration in place, no substantive changes will occur for members of Embarc - for those who listen in to the Board meetings, they will have heard this in the last couple of meetings from the Hilton VPs now on the Embarc board.
Next board meeting will be Oct 5th and phone conference participation will be available as usual.
Details for phone in and meeting agenda are always posted to the the Facebook group several days before the meeting.
www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> found this older page from 2013 and converted it to at least a modern format, im sure some of the information probably carried over to the Embarc rebranding, but perhaps not!
> 
> how much of this is valid, and how much is utterly useless if we were to create a new article/guide for Embarc today?
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to help once the changes due to the Hilton takeover have been announced. Not much point doing an edit now, changes will happen in a few months at most. Although some changes need to be made, member guidelines shouldn't be changing (rules for reserving etc). Note that since Diamond & Embarc are now "split" and no longer in the same "bucket", (Diamond is HGV and Embarc HGVC) Embarc resorts postings should be moved to the HGVC forum as that is what they will be/are now.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

nuwermj said:


> Three of the five directors are Diamond employees. I doubt HGV will change that.


Three of the 5 directors are Hilton executives. Robert Reyes is still there (Operations for Embarc), Stan Soroka and Neil Hutchinson are the Hilton VPs who replaced Mark Nuzzo and Maria Kalber from Diamond.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 29, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> At this time there is so much that is unknown about Embarc and what will happen with Hilton that I think the best idea is do nothing with the FAQ until HGVC announces what will happen to Embarc.
> 
> RE the FAQ
> All of the info about exchanging is totally useless.  BUT with HGVC coming that should be clearer soon.
> I have no idea what is going on with the cost of Embarc points both resale and retail.


Resale values have gone up since the Hilton takeover - not super fantastic but have increased from the $10/point value most transactions were at a couple of years ago. There is much activity/transactions in the Embarc Facebook group I quoted previously for both "rentals" and outright purchases of points. Only members of Embarc admitted. Demand has definitely gone up. Will it stay that way? I believe it will depend on what "benefits/enhancements" Hilton brings to the clubs and whether resales (and existing owners) can obtain these without spending 15-20k on new developer points.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

responded to your PM, thank you!


----------



## GT75 (Jun 30, 2022)

cd5 said:


> I'd be happy to help once the changes due to the Hilton takeover have been announced. Not much point doing an edit now, changes will happen in a few months at most. Although some changes need to be made, member guidelines shouldn't be changing (rules for reserving etc). Note that since Diamond & Embarc are now "split" and no longer in the same "bucket", (Diamond is HGV and Embarc HGVC) Embarc resorts postings should be moved to the HGVC forum as that is what they will be/are now.


Since (as reported) CI/Embarc will become part of HGVC, then this revised information would best be posted in the HGVC forum.    Thank you for volunteering, much appreciated.   I would be happy to include it with our other HGVC Sticky information.


----------



## WBP (Jul 2, 2022)

WBP said:


> Brian, I think your idea is a great one. I remember that, now, very dated Guide.
> 
> However, Embarc is, as you know well, Hilton Grand Vacations.
> 
> What has not surfaced, is how HGV will govern once Embarc Resorts. In my opinion, it would be ideal for HGV to throw the former Embarc Board of Directors in the garbage, and start all over again. Just about anything would be better than the last seated Embarc Board of Directors.



Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, the parent company/lead business entity of Hilton's timeshare company, is Hilton Grand Vacations. https://investors.hgv.com/overview/default.aspx


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 3, 2022)

WBP said:


> Brian, I think your idea is a great one. I remember that, now, very dated Guide.
> 
> However, Embarc is, as you know well, Hilton Grand Vacations.
> 
> What has not surfaced, is how HGV will govern once Embarc Resorts. In my opinion, it would be ideal for HGV to throw the former Embarc Board of Directors in the garbage, and start all over again. Just about anything would be better than the last seated Embarc Board of Directors.


Although I'm not happy with the current BOD, HGVC just can't throw them out.  BUT Since most are DRI employees ( now HGVC) ,  their boss could ask them to resign.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bill, the DRI executives (except Robert Reyes who now also works for HGV) have been changed. Neil Hutchison and Stan Soroka from Hilton were named to replace them in the spring and then were elected (with the developer voting power) in June.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 4, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> So my last post was wrong developer points aren't weighted 10 /1 but 15/1.  AND members with a developer loan get no votes.





cd5 said:


> Three of the 5 directors are Hilton executives. Robert Reyes is still there (Operations for Embarc), Stan Soroka and Neil Hutchinson are the Hilton VPs who replaced Mark Nuzzo and Maria Kalber from Diamond.


Out of curiosity, if 3 of the 5 directors are from the developer and developer points are weighted 15-1, how did Embarc successfully block further integration into Diamond when they acquired Embarc?


----------



## cd5 (Jul 4, 2022)

The same way Club Intrawest did with Diamond - the governance documents have very particular terms that can't be changed very easily - they also require a member vote (with a certain percentage) that is difficult to attain for substantive changes. It's 95% sold, the déclarant (developer) has only 5% (or thereabouts) 
As well, the déclarant (developer) also votes for the 4th board member - who is not employed by the developer. One 1 position out of the 5 on the board is voted on by members only (currently me). 
Note that anything I share here is in my personal capacity and that I do not speak in forums/FB as a Board member.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chantal   /  CD5     

I can't thank you enough for the work you're doing on behave of the Embarc members.   And also keeping us informed here on TUG about the going on at Embarc.

Bill Bunker
Embarc member since 2001


----------

